# mold descriptions



## homer2811 (Aug 9, 2011)

I recognize mold when its dark and powdery but are there other colors and textures that mold can appear in?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 9, 2011)

homer2811 said:
			
		

> I recognize mold when its dark and powdery but are there other colors and textures that mold can appear in?


 

Mold can look brown , also white.

Look deep inside your fatest buds, thats where mold loves to form.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 9, 2011)

:yeahthat:mold can be any color there are 400,000 + types of mold and only about 1/4 have been id and named.


----------



## jesuse (Aug 10, 2011)

i notecid some on some dry cured bud ,,,when i snaped the bud as if a lil puff of smoke drifeted from it[this was mold] mine was sort of brown and yellow looking,,was in a lil fat auto,,and got me para bout my other 1s when i started to look closer i noticed out of 5 i had left 2 had mold not a lot but it spreds upwards fast,,, so i took the step and harvest all at once and cut all the mold out<<< >>i was guted to say the least but was my own fault i had no fan blowing and temps wher sky high<<autos can handel quit a bit of stress but hot temps make them sweat and this is how i beleave my mold came about<<<<i just hit my last bowl of it ther<<would still be smokeing if i hadent the mold isue but lesson lernd,,,,i lern something new every grow,,,,im planing on a new spot to grow as my space is just so small and temps rise ,,,iv no intake and no vent so its not ideal for even a small auto throw and grow!!!,,,peace[j]


----------

